
"OLPC XO Laptop 2.0 Has Dual Touchscreens, Looks Amazing and Future-y" - joshwa
http://gizmodo.com/392060/olpc-xo-laptop-20-has-dual-touchscreens-looks-amazing-and-future%2By
======
rms
Set the eventual retail price over/under at $150?

Just like the OLPC XO would have been a success at $100, this will be a
stunning success at $75 (or $100) but I just can't see them getting there. I'm
glad they're working on cheap touch screens though; I'm really looking forward
to the XO screen technology trickling down to the (Bourgeoisie) masses.

